
Alien object 'Oumuama was a natural body visiting from another solar system - maze-le
https://phys.org/news/2017-12-alien-oumuama-natural-body-solar.html
======
maze-le
Pretty shitty headline, I know, but one thing, mentioned in the article that
was pretty amazing for me:

    
    
       "Oumuamua is similar to small solar system bodies that are covered in carbon-rich ices, 
       whose structure is modified by exposure to cosmic rays."
    

Wich indicates, that carbon is pretty abundant, not just in our solar system,
but elsewhere too. This is also not completely new[1], but the first time we
had a close encounter with a carbon-rich object that did't originate in our
solar system.

[1]: [http://www.astronomy.com/News-
Observing/News/2009/11/Carbon%...](http://www.astronomy.com/News-
Observing/News/2009/11/Carbon%20atmosphere%20discovered%20on%20neutron%20star.aspx)

